# pen assembly press



## GABJR (Dec 13, 2006)

can anyone recommend a quality pen assembly press ?
I have been using the lever type but I am not pleased with it


----------



## chigdon (Dec 13, 2006)

We need to convince someone like Paul or Fred to design and build a better press.  If I could buy an equivalent of Paul's vice I would pay for a quality press.


----------



## GABJR (Dec 13, 2006)

i agree. i just received my vise from Paul & it is great !
has anyone used the press from woodwrite, ltd ?


----------



## TAld (Dec 13, 2006)

I use a plain jane arbor press (mine is a Dayton) but they can be bought at HF and cost less.


----------



## cueman (Dec 13, 2006)

I have always used an arbor press for assembling my pens and have been very happy with it. You could probably find a used one fairly cheap, or a new 1/2 ton press runs about $40.00 or so.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />We need to convince someone like Paul or Fred to design and build a better press.  If I could buy an equivalent of Paul's vice I would pay for a quality press.



Look in my photo album. There is a pic of a press that I make on occassion. Made some small changes to the last one built and the owner of it has given good results so far. I am trying to get set up to make some of these in my spare time (yeah,right[]).


----------



## leatherjunkie (Dec 13, 2006)

i use a arbor press also and workes great.
my dad saved it from the scrap bin at his work.


----------



## GABJR (Dec 13, 2006)

Paul
What would it take to get one of your assembly press ?
My first born age 24
or my last born age 5


----------



## chigdon (Dec 13, 2006)

Paul, that's what I'm talking about!  I would also be interested.  

The one from Woodwrite is interesting too, I have never seen it before.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 13, 2006)

I use a Grizzly drill press vise.  It allows me to seat transmissions in small increments, and a stop block can be made for assemblies you do often, i.e., slimlines.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 13, 2006)

I just ordered some stuff to build a few. Will be after the Holidays when I start. I will have my vise orders caught up shortly and hopefully have some time to get after other things! (I am gratefull for you vise orderers!) My price has been $45 for these with shipping included. (first borns not neccessary, I already have 5 kiddos, but thanks for the offer!)

 Anthony has one. Hey Anthony, how's it workin' for you?


----------



## Dario (Dec 13, 2006)

I am using an arbor punch/press (I think from Grizzly since it is green []) and pretty pleased with it.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 13, 2006)

I have the 1/2 ton HF arbor press that Ihave used as well. Other than weight to move around, it works well, too.


----------



## Mark4583 (Dec 13, 2006)

Thought about the arbor press also, just woundering if you have any trouble with some of the longer pens if theres enough room to get it in to press?
  Thanks


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 13, 2006)

I use an arbor press now but used my drill press before I got it.


----------



## Monty (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


 It costs $24 a year in energy to operate that press???[}][}][}]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 13, 2006)

> It costs $24 a year in energy to operate that press???[}][}][}]



That varies of course, depending on what part of the country you are in[]


----------



## Scott (Dec 13, 2006)

I have always used, and still use, a Bessy K-body clamp as my pen assembly press.  Very controlled, even pressure.  I get very exact results.

Scott.


----------



## jtate (Dec 13, 2006)

I use a beer can squasher.  Hey, we're low-tech in my neck of the woods!  

Sometimes I'll actually use my lathe to press the parts together, cusioning them between soft wood pieces.  It's steady controllable pressure.  Works great.


----------



## Russb (Dec 13, 2006)

Arbor press. Heavy duty and can be used for other "pressing" needs around the shop. Cheaper than many other options too.


----------



## leatherjunkie (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark4583_
> <br />Thought about the arbor press also, just woundering if you have any trouble with some of the longer pens if theres enough room to get it in to press?
> Thanks


the only ones that i cant do on my arbor press is the slimline mech. pencil because you have to press both upper and bottom barrel together. I also dont press the transmission in with the arbor press. for these i just use my big vise which works great. 
other than these 2 items i use my arbor press for everything else.


----------



## sandking (Dec 13, 2006)

Another vote for a Bessey K-body. Hopefully i get a 12" one for Christmas.  My 24" takes up a lot of space on the bench.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 13, 2006)

I use the same arbor press shown in the picture, except I wedged a block of hardwood between the toes of the press to protect the pen parts.


----------



## bnoles (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABJR_
> <br />can anyone recommend a quality pen assembly press ?
> I have been using the lever type but I am not pleased with it



I too have been using the lever type press, but have just recently ordered and received an arbor press and plan on selling the lever action press as soon as I get the grease off the new one and get in in use. []


----------



## DocRon (Dec 13, 2006)

I have been using the press from PSI for about a ear. I mounted it vertically on a cabinet door rather than flat on the bench. (bench space? what's that?) I found it easier to keep the parts positioned that way.


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 13, 2006)

Paul, may I ask what you charge for one of your presses?


----------



## epson (Dec 13, 2006)

I would like one of your pen presses when you make them.
Thanks


----------



## reef12 (Dec 13, 2006)

Strange how all these arbor presses look the same except for color.

Any store that sells Chinese tools should have one.

I paid 3.00 less at Steve's Wholesale then HF which didn't have one anyway.


----------



## Malainse (Dec 13, 2006)

I use an old drill press, 8 bucks at a garage sale......  Put a bolt in the chuck and glued plex onto the head.....Good to go......

I have this one close to being done.....
 http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html


----------



## Grizzlyss (Dec 14, 2006)

My wood working vice isn't mounted yet, so I am using a hand operated ratcheting bar clamp/spreader for assembling pens, but am looking at getting a dedicated pen press. Maybe I can get one from Paul at the same time as my vise, maybe save a couple of bucks in shipping? But then I would probably have to pay more in taxes. Darn Canadian Revenue agency, I don't mind them collecting the GST (Goods and Services Tax), but those &^%$ then charge you $5.00 to collect it too. Once I paid the $5.00 handling fee, and the taxes was a whole $1.35, OUTRAGEOUS !!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 14, 2006)

I was about to modify my wifes piston type  nutcrakers when Grizzly colsed out the"paper presses"It is essentially an arbor press.
For those who are using an arbor press and having trouble with not enough travel,install a spacer underneath to raise it.


----------



## TBone (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> <br />I have always used, and still use, a Bessy K-body clamp as my pen assembly press.  Very controlled, even pressure.  I get very exact results.
> 
> Scott.



Another vote for the K body, I love the control you have using this for small increments


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 14, 2006)

The basic 1/2 ton arbor press is $16.45 at Enco.

I just unpacked the 1 ton Palmgren version from Enco.  It is a bit more expensive but includes a crank handle for production type pressing along with three press dies for use with the press.  It weighs in at about 30 lbs but shipping is free with the shipping code.  I will be using it for pens and other non pen related pressing.  Here is a photo of the Palmgren:





<br />

Chuckie


----------



## Scott (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />Another vote for a Bessey K-body. Hopefully i get a 12" one for Christmas.  My 24" takes up a lot of space on the bench.



Hi Joe!

I had been using a longer one myself, until last Christmas when my Wife surprised me with a 12" K-Body just for pen assembly!  I guess that answers the age-old woodworker's question:  "Can you have clamps in anything other than pairs?"  [8D]

Scott.


----------



## carnut1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Have an arbor press and wont use again.
I have the CS drill press jig with the board and pegs for 10 pens and drill press ram.
Works great and was'nt expensive.
John


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, this is mine. It works great for any pen size. One day I may replace the wood to make it look a little more upscale. The ram, anvil and the pin knob are all Corian.


BTW, the photo is sideways. It's wall mounted. []


----------



## TBone (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> I had been using a longer one myself, until last Christmas when my Wife surprised me with a 12" K-Body just for pen assembly!  I guess that answers the age-old woodworker's question:  "Can you have clamps in anything other than pairs?"  [8D]
> 
> Scott.



I too use the 24, maybe Santa will bring a 12.  Of course I could always use one of my 40's  []


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABJR_
> <br />can anyone recommend a quality pen assembly press ?
> I have been using the lever type but I am not pleased with it



Which pen press do you have and what do you dislike about it??


----------



## GABJR (Dec 22, 2006)

I am using the penn state press. The ram has flexe & keeps getting out of alignment. It seems to be too light weight. What is this k body clamp people are mentioning.


----------



## sandking (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I tried using my 60" K-body but I kept tripping over it on the floor!!! [)]


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 22, 2006)

I use my drill press.  I took a really big bolt, glued a piece of 1/8" rubber gasket on the head end and use that.

Works great.

jeff


----------



## dottenbacher (Dec 23, 2006)

I just started using my RockChucker reloading press. Made a hardwood insert for the shellholder notch, and another hardwood piece for the die insert area, works good.


----------



## tinybr (Dec 23, 2006)

gabjr, i took a stove bolt, adhered a piece of thick rubber mat to it,(rubber roofing would work as well) i got my rubber at hobby lobby.i think it is for cutting things i dont know for sure.then i took more of the mystery rubber and mounted them on a plate that fits in my vise that is shaped like a t so i can grip it.then i took another bolt and mounted it on the plate. take 2 pieces of pvc that barely fit over the bolt and glue them together side by side. slip one tube over the bolt (to hold it at 90 degrees),and slip your pen in the other.mount the stove bolt in the drill press, and viola a homemade pen press. hope it helps         rich


----------



## Malainse (Dec 23, 2006)

Rich, Can you be so kind as to post a Photo...  Kinda lost me ??


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 23, 2006)

Showed new pen press above.  Here is my completed pen assembly area:






<br />



Chuckie
Having a stress free weekend after celebratiing Christmas on Friday
Kids and Grand off to NY to visit in laws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenwc (Dec 23, 2006)

Is that Eastwing hammer for fine tuning ?????


----------

